# Water after pressing mug?



## thecaptive (Feb 22, 2007)

I have just read that you should put the mugs in room temperature water after you take them out of the press, why? I have looked through site but could not find the answer.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

it cools down the mug and stops the ink from gassing out due to the heat of the mug. Once this is done it never needs to be repeated.


----------



## thecaptive (Feb 22, 2007)

Thank you. I have just started sublimation and had no idea.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

If you don't cool the mugs the images may look like they are smeared or be fuzzy. You can dunk them or fill them. Distilled water may be better for not leaving mineral spots but you can wipe them off after you take them out of the drink. 

We have had some cracking problems but we think it is the quality of some of the mugs. All of this stuff comes from China and the quality can be spotty at times. Also, UPS seems to bash the stuff around pretty good so we have some breakage issues with them on ceramics also. 

Good luck and use room temperature water to start. It will heat up real quick once you put a mug or two in it.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

I have been doing mugs for about 3 years and almost never put them in water. The only time I have had aproblem was when I used some cheap mugs from Ebay. I find that it's a personal opinion thing so I tried both ways and unless I'm in a hurry to cool them I just let them cool down without water. The main thing is to use high quality mugs especially if you want them to be dishwaser safe.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The main reason is the temperature of the mug remains pretty high for a couple of seconds and it could alter your print (i.e. make it fuzzy or blurry). I agree, the quality of the mug is important. You also don't want cold water as you can crack a mug as well.


----------



## thrivers (Feb 26, 2007)

yup maybe the quality. i got mine cracked even dunking or filling it w/ hot water!!!


----------



## scottie (Nov 20, 2006)

I use mugwraps as soon as i take them out of the oven, i take the wrap off and transfer paper off and set them on a cooling tray. I have no problems with mine being fuzzy.


----------



## thrivers (Feb 26, 2007)

what kind of oven do you have,what brand,etcetc..?
i have mug press. never tried a wrap.
thanks!


----------



## scottie (Nov 20, 2006)

I use a uro-pro x toaster oven from k-mart with my mugwraps $59.00


----------



## SWFLA1 (May 2, 2007)

I use a mug press, don't you have an issue with yellowing the mug in an oven because of the temp/time?


----------



## SomeSailor (Jun 29, 2007)

I was just getting ready to order a mug press, but once I received my first 6 wraps... I don't have the need anymore. Wraps are the way to go for me. $59 toaster oven and a stack of $12 wraps and I can make more mugs that I could ever need. I am thinking of buying a second oven though, just for the room.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I did my first mug yesterday, and I use mug wraps and a toaster oven.. The paper i use is a cold peel so i dont dunk them .. I may try the water on the inside thing next time.. and no the print didnt bleed at all.. I did a plate also with my flat press and a plate puck.. I use laser dye sub toner and a gloss transfer paper when i do hard goods..


----------



## thrivers (Feb 26, 2007)

somesailor,
where did you buy the $12 wraps? looks cheaper than the cactus wraps worth $20+.


----------



## SomeSailor (Jun 29, 2007)

thrivers said:


> somesailor,
> where did you buy the $12 wraps? looks cheaper than the cactus wraps worth $20+.


Sorry... had a bout with dyslexia there... $21 each. They have worked great so far.


----------



## animal (Oct 15, 2007)

I bought a little 5 inch fan at walmart... as mugs are done, they are put in front of the fan as the next mug goes in. After a dozen of so mugs are in front of the fan, I start peeling them. I did 50+ one day after work this way and got 100% outcome. It is how I do them all now. I had too many crack when filling them or dunking them.

Rick


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I had used some cheeper mugs from differnt companys and had to put them in water or I'd have gassing trouble. I now only buy them from Conde. They cost more but no water needed. And that workd great for shows because there is no mess in volved.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

hmm, we use a mug press. i tried a mug wrap and couldnt figure out for the life of me how to make it work.


----------



## Supporterstuff (Oct 25, 2007)

We use mug presses as ir seems to give a more uniformed finish but if wraps suit the purpose there is probably no need to change.

As far as dipping in water is concerned, we only really do this on designs where darker colours are left on the white backround and bleeding of the ink can often occur. Most designs you can get away without dipping.


----------

